# Homemade Elven Machete (picture heavy)



## Valar God

Greetings !

Let me share a bit of my work inspired by Tolkien's realm.

Homemade Elven Survival Slayer Machete by Valar God

It is a genuine, fully functional weapon.


Forged in the fires of Angmar,
a mix of machete, axe, sword and knife,
a blade based on original elven weapons:







Homemade Elven Survival Slayer Machete by Valar God


Steel: Angmar tool steel labeled D3.
Blade: 40 cm
Handle: 25 cm
Thickness: 6 mm
Weight: 800 grams
Handle: Orgonite handle
Handle type: Unique two grip long handle
Finish style: Diamond polish


----------



## Valar God

Homemade Elven Survival Slayer Machete by Valar God


----------



## Valar God




----------



## Valar God

And, since the machete is imbued with magical properties,
by the orgonite handle,
it glows blue in vicinity of orcs, zombies, vampires, goblins and bad people.

I hope you like it.

Cheers.


----------



## Prince of Cats

Very cool, Valar God :*up


----------



## Valar God

Thank you !


----------



## baragund

Beautiful work! It reminds me of the two-handled Elven swords used by Gilgalad's army in the opening scene of Fellowship of the Ring, but a bit shorter.

Is this just for personal enjoyment or do you plan to produce multiple copies for sale? A nicely decorated leather sheath or scabbard would really complete the package!

What is "orgonite"?


----------



## Prince of Cats

How did you make it? Are you a smith?? :*)


----------



## Valar God

The elven sword was indeed an inspiration for me for this one !

I am not a smith or anything similar, but I have a lot of experience
in doing wide range of things from different professions.
My expertise is medicine.

I have studied bladesmithing for quite a while,
gathering knowledge from different websites and forums
and over a year ago I started making a knife and a katana.
Two months ago I have finished them and then made this machete
(I was developing it's concept for long time in my mind)
took them for heat treating together
and finished the machete and the knife.
My katana is still on hold, I don't have small files that I need
for making the fittings (metal parts of the handle).

I have made all of them for myself.
I wanted to buy a katana or anduril sword or many other things,
but in the end, I couldn't for many reasons.
So I have made them myself.

Yes, I want some scabbard too but the lack of materials is holding me back.

I wouldn't mind making more and earning some money along the way
but there aren't many Tolkien enthusiasts in my country
ready to spend money for something like this.
I don't know how hard it would be for me to export a blade
because people at our customs office are idiots (to cut the story short).
Not that there is any law against it but they make it hard.
I heard that they also charge fees even if you are exporting something.

Orgonite, you can find out more here, e.g. :
http://www.orgonite.info/
or
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wilhelm_Reich

I can confirm that most of the thing said about it are true.
No joke.
(e.g. radiation reduction measured with instruments and cell phones)
(my friends did it)
(strangely, you won't find on the net that anyone ever did it,
only the claims of radiation reduction)

Look at this also, in my opinion it is related:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schumann_resonances
and
http://www.2012.com.au/SchumannResonance.html
(I don't agree with the 10th dimension or Mayan calendar and other BS)

It is a very interesting subject.

If you wanna try it, make it yourself, don't buy orgonites
because most of the people who sell them
are not making them properly.
They just make them to look nice in order to sell them better.
Most of those things are not orgonites at all.

Thanks for the impressions !

Cheers.


----------



## mordor

Now that is a beautiful piece of work. Just a few more decorations to make it "Elvish" and it will appear in the movies!:*up


----------



## Starbrow

Looks lovely and lethal.


----------



## Valar God

Thanks !


----------

